# [drm:r100_ring_test] *ERROR* radeon gentoo

## fredhardest

Hello guys,

My Kernel is giving this message when start up the system: 

   [drm:r100_ring_test] *ERROR* radeon: ring test failed

   [drm:r100_cp_init[ *ERROR* radeon: cp isn't working (-22)

I have a radeon (RS690M) and follow "The X Server Configuration HOWTO".

I just didn't fill 

() External firmware blobs 

and 

() Firmware blobs root directory

because there were a note that says:

"Old Radeon cards (X1900 series and older) don't need the radeon-ucode package or any firmware configuration. Just enable the Direct Rendering Manager and ATI Radeon modesetting."

my radeon is X1200 series.

Does anybody knows how to correct this error?

----------

## dE_logics

You still there? I can help  :Smile: 

----------

## webxtor

I am here.. Hi.

I have the same problem with my Radeon 9250 card.

This is yet another day of trying to find the workable solution.

Please, feel free to share with any help!

Thanks

----------

## DeIM

Hi, have same problem

have Radeon X1250, gentoo-sources 3.2.1-r2

dmesg:

```
[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

[drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

radeon 0000:01:05.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RS690 0x1002:0x791E 0x1002:0x791E).

[drm] register mmio base: 0xFDED0000

[drm] register mmio size: 65536

ATOM BIOS: ATI

radeon 0000:01:05.0: VRAM: 128M 0x00000000D0000000 - 0x00000000D7FFFFFF (128M used)

radeon 0000:01:05.0: GTT: 512M 0x00000000A0000000 - 0x00000000BFFFFFFF

[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[drm] Detected VRAM RAM=128M, BAR=128M

[drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

[TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 1958698 kiB.

[TTM] Initializing pool allocator.

[drm] radeon: 128M of VRAM memory ready

[drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

[drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072

[drm] radeon: 1 quad pipes, 1 z pipes initialized.

[drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x00000000CF880000).

radeon 0000:01:05.0: WB enabled

[drm] Loading RS690/RS740 Microcode

[drm] radeon: ring at 0x00000000A0001000

[drm:r100_ring_test] *ERROR* radeon: ring test failed (scratch(0x15E4)=0xCAFEDEAD)

[drm:r100_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon: cp isn't working (-22).

radeon 0000:01:05.0: failed initializing CP (-22).

radeon 0000:01:05.0: Disabling GPU acceleration

[drm:r100_cp_fini] *ERROR* Wait for CP idle timeout, shutting down CP.

Failed to wait GUI idle while programming pipes. Bad things might happen.

[drm] radeon: cp finalized

[drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[drm] Connector 0:

[drm]   VGA

[drm]   DDC: 0x7e50 0x7e40 0x7e54 0x7e44 0x7e58 0x7e48 0x7e5c 0x7e4c

[drm]   Encoders:

[drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[drm] Connector 1:

[drm]   S-video

[drm]   Encoders:

[drm]     TV1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[drm] Connector 2:

[drm]   DVI-D

[drm]   HPD2

[drm]   DDC: 0x7e40 0x7e60 0x7e44 0x7e64 0x7e48 0x7e68 0x7e4c 0x7e6c

[drm]   Encoders:

[drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_DDI

[drm] Connector 3:

[drm]   HDMI-A

[drm]   DDC: 0x7e40 0x7e50 0x7e44 0x7e54 0x7e48 0x7e58 0x7e4c 0x7e5c

[drm]   Encoders:

[drm]     DFP3: INTERNAL_LVTM1

[drm] fb mappable at 0xD8040000

[drm] vram apper at 0xD8000000

[drm] size 7258112

[drm] fb depth is 24

[drm]    pitch is 6912

```

in menuconfig I set:

```
[*]   Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

(radeon/RS690_cp.bin) External firmware blobs to build into the k

(firmware) Firmware blobs root directory
```

but nothing changed.

Thanks for any help.

----------

## webxtor

In my case the only reasonable solution appeared to be to change the motherboard from ASROCK to MSI, most of the other might have worked too.

Don't you have an ASROCK motherboard by a chance?

----------

## webxtor

Seems like yours is a more modern and integrated card and might have nothing to do with ASROCK's AGI interface which was in my case. But still, might be a problem for the lack of the drivers for a specific graphics/bridge chipset.

----------

## DeIM

my MB is from Biostar.

I suppose it worked some time before cause vlc and mplayer worked flawlessly. Now they don't play very well and fullscreen anyway.

----------

## DeIM

Finally - I installed newest kernel and linux-firmware

----------

